# 아쉽다 vs. 안쓰럽다



## Isaranghateyou

I'm not sure what the difference between these two words are. I hear them frequently in songs and i think they both mean pitiful(?) 
And if there meaning is the same, are they interchangeable??
Please explain and give examples!!!
THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## Environmentalist

~이 안쓰럽다: you feel sorry/bad/pitiful for them.
~이 아쉽다: you feel sorry/bad about that. or you wish someone or something could do that.

For example,
암으로 고생하는 저 소년이 안쓰럽다. = You feel sorry/pitiful for the boy suffering from cancer.
(You sympathize with someone who is stuck in a bad situation.)
너가 우리와 함께 영화 보러 못 가서 아쉽다. = I feel sorry you cannot join us to the movies.
(You don't feel pity in this case. You just wish he/she could join you so that you have more fun together.)

They are used in totally different contexts.
I hope you can sense the difference.


----------



## Isaranghateyou

Environmentalist said:


> ~이 안쓰럽다: you feel sorry/bad/pitiful for them.
> ~이 아쉽다: you feel sorry/bad about that. or you wish someone or something could do that.
> 
> For example,
> 암으로 고생하는 저 소년이 안쓰럽다. = You feel sorry/pitiful for the boy suffering from cancer.
> (You sympathize with someone who is stuck in a bad situation.)
> 너가 우리와 함께 영화 보러 못 가서 아쉽다. = I feel sorry you cannot join us to the movies.
> (You don't feel pity in this case. You just wish he/she could join you so that you have more fun together.)
> 
> They are used in totally different contexts.
> I hope you can sense the difference.



THANK YOU ~


----------



## Isaranghateyou

Environmentalist said:


> ~이 안쓰럽다: you feel sorry/bad/pitiful for them.
> ~이 아쉽다: you feel sorry/bad about that. or you wish someone or something could do that.
> 
> For example,
> 암으로 고생하는 저 소년이 안쓰럽다. = You feel sorry/pitiful for the boy suffering from cancer.
> (You sympathize with someone who is stuck in a bad situation.)
> 너가 우리와 함께 영화 보러 못 가서 아쉽다. = I feel sorry you cannot join us to the movies.
> (You don't feel pity in this case. You just wish he/she could join you so that you have more fun together.)
> 
> They are used in totally different contexts.
> I hope you can sense the difference.


 Actually i have one more question haha. 
When u say 안쓰러워 are you saying u feel sorry or are you describing a person who looks deserving of your pity. Like when people say 안쓰러워 보여. It means "i look like i am deserving of pity". (sorry im having trouble wording that)
But basically my question is are you describing your action/feeling or describing someone else.


----------



## Kross

It describes how you feel about someone else who is/has been in (big) trouble.


----------



## Isaranghateyou

Ok thank you for clearing that up^.^


----------



## crow703

I would rather say '아쉽다' is closer to the meaning of 'It's a shame to...'. In addition, '아쉽다' has a couple of meanings other than what you've just asked. 'It's a shame' is just one of those.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Isaranghateyou

crow703 said:


> I would rather say '아쉽다' is closer to the meaning of 'It's a shame to...'. In addition, '아쉽다' has a couple of meanings other than what you've just asked. 'It's a shame' is just one of those.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Oh Thank You !


----------

